# Erneut erfolgreicher Angriff auf Quantenkryptographie



## Newsfeed (19 Mai 2010)

Forscher der University of Toronto haben ein kommerziell verfügbares Quantenkryptographie-System erfolgreich gehackt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

